# We are looking for the ideal dog



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

We are both OAPs and already have a 10 year old spayed lurcher bitch. We have 1/3 acre 5ft fenced garden, and have had one or two dogs for the last 40 plus years. We also foster for Cats Protection (cats upstairs and dogs downstairs). We are looking for a medium sized middle aged cross breed bitch with agreeable temperament who does not want 2-mile walks twice a day (it is not going to happen!). We do not travel well but would like to see the dog and ensure it gets on with our current dog before taking it on. We live in South West Surrey and have been actively looking for about a month now and have decided that a rescue dog of this description does not exist? Please help us.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

what rescues have you tried? Different dogs will keep coming through rescues all the time so I'd just keep looking, even if it takes you a year or more. Try googling dog rescue socities and I'm sure you'll find a few. You could even leave your details with one or two rescues of the type of dog you want and they might look out for one for you.


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

I have done lots of googlesearching and tried what I think is almost every local rescue, but so far no luck at all. So I thought I would try here and the dog might come to us


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

you could look at these...All in Surrey)

Epsom Canine Rescue - Home

Dog Rescue in surrey and suffolk

RSPCA Millbrook Animal Centre - Home

Animal Protection Trust - animal rescue and rehoming in East Surrey

https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/

good luck


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you, I have left our details with furry friends who are the only ones I haven't yet tried. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Would you consider a non mixed breed? A greyhound sounds perfect for your situation, they are lazy and there are hundreds in the country right now who need a home from very young right through to oldies.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Look on Greyhoundwalksforum - there are lots of retired/rescued greyhounds looking for homes right now 

Sounds like the perfect choice of dog for you IMO and will get on famously with a lurcher


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes widen your search for a pedigree too, there are breeds that are medium sized.


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

I have tried local rescues for a small greyhound but have been told that as our fence is only 5 foot high the garden is unsuitable and also as I foster for Cats Protection they would not risk it, however following your recommendation I will try that greyhound site too.

We have rather settled on lurchers and crossbreeds because we each have different ideas of the perfect dog and have to come up with one we both like. so looking at the various breeds one or other of us doesn't want a staffie, bulldog, collie, rottweiler (sp?), terrier, Labrador, poodle and are not enthusiastic about corgis etc etc. The only potential breed that we both like is spaniels but they need far too much walking for us to cope with. We also like clever dogs and dogs that make us laugh. 

So its back to lurchers and crossbreeds with the possibility of a small greyhound in the background.

Many thanks for the help - we are still looking.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Have a look on Lurcher Link  on both their own rescue dogs and other homeless hounds section. LL certainly consider fencing below 6ft if its suitable for particular dog. Greyhounds tend to have less stamina than lurchers.

oldies club worth look too

Most of these cover large area homing and have dogs in foster homes & cat test. It maybe that they can assist with transport if not local I know LL does.
Greyhound Rescue West of England  lurchers & greyhounds
greyhound gap usually more lurchers than greyhounds
Whippet Rescue UK also homes whippet x's 
http:// http://www.retiredgreyhounds.co.uk/Branches/ some also home lurchers
There is southern lurcher rescue and SOS lurcher rescue in south


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

The easiest way around it would be to get a 1ft trelice and put it around the top of your fences, cheap, quick fix which equates to a 6ft fence which opens you up to many more rescues.

Although the RGT are often difficult with rehoming with cats, there are many other greyhound rescues that are more than happy, try greyhound gap, tia, birmingham greyhound protection, GRWE, etc.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah you can easily add height to your fence, we did that with our goldie who was prone to escaping (and you wouldn't think goldies would escape but this one does!).


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

Many thanks for Lurcher Link - I've put our description on the bulletin board and am hoping that works.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

How about rescuing a dog from Romania as they are desperate for loving homes as a law has now been passed destroying lots of dogs. Scatchy is a good person to ask.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not all greyhounds jump fences or chase cats


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Moggy123 said:


> How about rescuing a dog from Romania as they are desperate for loving homes as a law has now been passed destroying lots of dogs. Scatchy is a good person to ask.


I know I might be shot for saying this, but I think charity should begin at home, there are loads of dogs in rescue centres in the UK.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I would suggest Oldies Club too:

Taz (Pattering Paws Rescue, West Midlands) » Oldies Club

Lila (Safe Rescue, fostered Norfolk) » Oldies Club

Lainey (Algernon Trust Animal Sanctuary, Northamptonshire) » Oldies Club

Pru (Lurcher Link, fostered Nottinghamshire) » Oldies Club


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

What about a Cavalier King Charles?

Cavalier breed rescue

Don't need excessive walking, enjoy being companion dogs and naturally well behaved.

I agree charity starts at home, we have thousands of dogs in rescue centers across the UK and the stories I have read of dogs from Romania show they can be a bit of a handful.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you been on Dog Pages webbsite, they have a Homes Offered section were you can put an advert, you will get lots of replys from that.


----------



## K9Rescue (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Tandy, we have what I think might be the perfect dog for you! She is a very quiet, stable, Labrador mix, rescued from the streets of Bulgaria. Her name is Tyra and she is the most adorable girl ever, very placid, friendly, loving and gets along with all other animals. She is spayed, around 5 years old.

Please contact me if you are interested in her, or indeed any other dog that we have. We have many other mixed breeds needing homes, we don't have any pedigrees at all! lol

Michelle x


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> I know I might be shot for saying this, but I think charity should begin at home, there are loads of dogs in rescue centres in the UK.


Perhaps you should start your own thread about this, rather than hijack this one?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Perhaps you should start your own thread about this, rather than hijack this one?


I haven't hijacked this thread? I was only saying in support to the OP's original question that there are loads of dogs in rescue centres, and responding to another post on this thread, its just the matter of waiting a while and looking for the right one, rather than supporting another country, which is quite frankly what those folk who are resucing the romanian dogs are doing. That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not all greyhounds jump fences or chase cats


Mine can't be bothered, he lets the cat sit on him and he refuses to jump a 1ft fence in fun agility.


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

Many thanks for these but they are north of London and we are South of London and are not good travellers.

Tandy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Homeless - Rescue Remedies

Dogs for Adoption & Rescue - DogsBlog.com


----------



## Tandy Murphy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for dogsblog - one I hadn't got - still on the case.
Tandy


----------

